# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) شروحات :  مجموعة رومات صينية تابلت tablet rom android

## nokia alkng

رومات تابلت صيني بمختلف انواعه واحجامه ومتجدد انشاء الله  
طبعا سويت الموضوع لان الواحد يدوخ باسم الجهاز ومايلقي عليه روم  
قائمه بالاجهزه الموجوده 
n70
n70s
n70hd
n80
n90
n12
n101 
N70IPS 
n50
n12c
n12 3G
n50 gt
G95
n50 dt
n3
n6
n5top
n5pro2
w25
G89
G90 tuch
G93
n3net
تفضلو الرابط>>>هژںéپ“و•°çپ
[type+Function]&mov=1&i=5   
وعندي رابط لشركه اخرى
تفضلو
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
طبعا الاجهزه الي بيه تختلف  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## n.alaa89

اين الرابط اخي الكريم

----------


## ياسر امام

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء

----------


## nassim2005

merciiiiiii

----------


## bassem boudech

شكرا لك اخي الطريك

----------


## تحسين

شكرا

----------


## MACWIN

السلام عليكم 
ممكن روت
d-tech LM01 MT6580 
شكرا

----------

